# white widow strain



## bizzy323 (May 31, 2005)

What do you guys think about white widow is it hard to grow?


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 1, 2005)

I like the widow.  Fairly easy to grow.  You can go a little skiddish on the ferts.  mine flowers for just over 8 weeks.   Very Nice Smoke.   1 hit stuff for sure.   Buds are covered in crystals.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 1, 2005)

how long should I veg it? I'm growing 2 under 400watt system gonna go MH&HPS. I know what you talkin about weeddog I smoked widow before, it sure is something else.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 1, 2005)

i would top twice and let it vegg to about 18" then switch to flower.


----------



## bizzy323 (Jun 1, 2005)

how should i top?


----------



## MarPassion (Jun 1, 2005)

Widow is great. One of my favorite to grow.

But I also like NLX, which is a mix of Northern Lights and White Widow, which also produces lots of THC.

It was a very populair strain in the coffee shops here in Hollandia.

But still the top seller is Super Skunk. Hey, look out, it's like hard drugs. It makes you crazy, it's only for the hard core.

I prefer Thai, Sativa weed. Cool and relaxed. Not the hyper indoor strains you have today.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 1, 2005)

bizzy323 said:
			
		

> how should i top?



after you get 3 or 4 sets of leaves, pinch the grow shoot out of the middle and it will split into two branches.  do this again to the new branches when they get 3 or 4 set of leaves on them.  twice should be good enuf.  

let the new shoots grow a little before you put into flower.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 1, 2005)




----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 2, 2005)

WW rox really nice herb


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm growing some and i've noticed that it starts to smell during the veg pretty early.


----------



## skunk (Mar 6, 2006)

yes my wwf-3s smell real pugnent medicinal  to me in vegetative stage . the smell is like if you touch it with your tounge it would be numb for a week .


----------



## skunk (Mar 6, 2006)

oops sorry this is old post but ps anyways . chemical smell was the word i was looking for .


----------

